# Who is currently getting 95% Fare Commission?



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

From Uber "Become a Driver" Website: https://get.uber.com/drive-uber/los-angeles/p2p/?utm_source=AdWords_Brand&utm_campaign=search|desktop|drivers|los-angeles|keyword_Uber|matchtype_b|ad_61061605600|campaign_brand|group_uber%3Ebroad|getlandingnew&utm_content=kenid_6e603f8e-5460-d108-c331-00005ee3b05a&utm_medium=kenid_6e603f8e-5460-d108-c331-00005ee3b05a&gclid=CI6Du8XymMECFQZrfgodDrYAqg
*What does it cost to drive with Uber
It's free to sign up. Once you start driving, a standard software license fee (ranging from 5 to 20%) goes to getting you more riders and better tools to keep your business running. If you choose to rent a phone from us instead of using your own, a $10-per-week service fee will automatically be deducted. You keep the rest.*

Must be a "significant" number of cities that get this great 95% Driver / 5% Uber Fare Commission Split since it is posted in the Uber Become a Driver Sign-up Page.

Who is getting 95% of the Fare?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

And no mention of the $1.00 tax per trip. None.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I think Chicago was 5% for a long time up until recently.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just wondering. Since it is posted on Uber Driver Sign-up Promo Page. Therefore, it must be true...somewhere...and if not presently...then it's a reference to the past?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I think Chicago was 5% for a long time up until recently.


UberX in Chicago went to 20% commission around May.
I don't think there are any markets where All drivers are only being charged 5%.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think there are any markets where All drivers are only being charged 5%.


Yet it still states 5-20% on their website.
I see they added the $10/week fee for using their phone.

And apparently they are charging 25% to new drivers after September in some areas.

Their logic is that we still do better than cab drivers - which is probably not a good thing for Uber management to state if they are trying to differentiate themselves from cab companies.
smh.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Who is getting 95% of the Fare?


UberTaxi in London


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> UberTaxi in London


The customer pays a convenience fee + an adjustable default tip of 20% for UberTaxi.

The 5% charged to UberTaxi drivers is CC processing fee, and is not listed as a commission. Till the beginning of September UberTaxi in Chicago was only charging $1.25 convenience fee to the Pax, and 2.75% CC processing fee.

Taxi fares are strictly regulated. They are not subject Surge Pricing. And a commission is prohibited for dispatching a taxi.

Here are some comments that I made when Uber announced last week that it would be introducing UberTaxi in Berlin:

Uber, UberX & Vulture Capitali$m
Read: http://t.co/TQPbM6rSxW


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

They started charging new drivers 25% commission to compensate for lost revenue of $10/week as drivers are switching to using personal phone instead of uber phone


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> And no mention of the $1.00 tax per trip. None.


There is no such thing. Yes, I know you're going to reply with the safe ride fee, but that is added to the end result fare. It is not part of the actual fare. This is what Uber uses to pay for the massive insurance policy we all have.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, lets see if I got this straight now.

So there are no US Markets where any uber platform is currently at a 5% rate.

There have never been any US markets where the 5% rate has been permanent.

There have been US markets where a 5% rate was used as a temporary promotion.

There is currently a market where uberX is at a permanent 25% for new drivers, San Francisco. 

So really, the Uber Driver Sign-Up page would be more accurate if it stated that a standard software license fee (ranging from 20-25%) goes to getting you more riders..yada yada yada?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@SCdave did Uber suddenly change their policy of being duplicitous at every turn? Maybe I missed that announcement.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> They started charging new drivers 25% commission to compensate for lost revenue of $10/week as drivers are switching to using personal phone instead of uber phone


You are "*stupid/bitter/willfully ignorant*" according to *Droosk*...
"The $10/week iphone charge is not a profit for them."
"Stop with the lying and bullshit when people ask questions. Either provide REAL answers, or grow up and get lost"
Nice guy, huh?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The customer pays a convenience fee + an adjustable default tip of 20% for UberTaxi.
> 
> The 5% charged to UberTaxi drivers is CC processing fee, and is not listed as a commission. Till the beginning of September UberTaxi in Chicago was only charging $1.25 convenience fee to the Pax, and 2.75% CC processing fee.
> 
> Taxi fares are strictly regulated. They are not subject Surge Pricing. And a commission is prohibited for dispatching a taxi.


I believe this what happens: passenger requests taxi using the Uber app.

Passenger gets into taxi, and driver starts the meter.

Passenger gets out of taxi, at destination.

Driver enters the amount on meter in their Uber app once ride is over.

Passenger automatically charged the fare, whatever was on the meter.

Driver gets 95% of the fare. 5% goes to Uber.

Similarly the authority sets the taxi fares, and the passenger can never be charged more than what's shown on the meter.

Hence surge charging doesn't apply.

Although there are different tariffs, depending on time of day and at weekends.

No convenience fee, I expect all the costs incurred by Uber are taken out the 5%.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I believe this what happens: passenger requests taxi using the Uber app.
> 
> Passenger gets into taxi, and driver starts the meter.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on Taxi Rates in the US, England, or other international cities. I just know how Uber has worked their pricing models and uberX 5% promotional/temporary commission for a few months then raised it up to 20%.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I believe this what happens: passenger requests taxi using the Uber app.
> 
> Passenger gets into taxi, and driver starts the meter.
> 
> ...


That maybe the case with London UberTaxi. In Chicago, Boston, SF & DC there is a convenience fee paid by the Pax, and the CC processing fee paid by the driver
In NYC UberTaxi is called UberT and it is cash only service because of the cities exclusive contract with CC transactions processor for the NY taxis.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Droosk said:


> There is no such thing. Yes, I know you're going to reply with the safe ride fee, but that is added to the end result fare. It is not part of the actual fare. This is what Uber uses to pay for the massive insurance policy we all have.


I think that the customer would tell you that the $1 is certainly part of the actual fare that they pay. If anything is added into the fare and paid by the customer, then it is part of the total fare. I would agree that it really isn't a tax. It actually becomes a $1 TIP for Uber. See tips are ok on UberX, just as long as they go to Uber/Raiser, and not the driver!


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting stuff how Uber world with taxis elsewhere. 

Naturally London taxis are very anti Uber with regards to the "meter" issue, so to get taxis on board they have to offer a low commission rate, especially compared to other taxi driver apps typically charging 10%. 

Also from the passengers point of view they won't want to pay any more than just hailing one from the street, I expect, so no convenience charge.


----------

